# It seems to never end



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

This is from a Facebook group

This is a family pet who was found dead on new years eve after his family returned from an outing. They lived on a third floor apartment! 

Someone had tried to poison the same dog a couple days before outside the buildings entrance while the dog was being walked. Fortunately they got to the vet in time and the dog was saved that day.
Then on new years they decided to finish the job and somehow threw bits of meat laced with poison on to the apartments balcony which this dog had access to. This time sadly he died alone on new years eve 

Final aspect to their story is that this family had got threatening messages from an unknown number saying they were not about to leave a job half finished.....who do these people think they are? Surely this does not represent a mentally balanced individual? Why is no one looking for them?

It has been a horrendous end to 2013 for animal welfare, and 2014 isn't looking too bright either, unless there is immediate action taken by the authorities and the police in the creation of an Animal Protection Authority. It has to be non negotiable, animal cruelty and neglect must be punishable by law and there needs to be an authority to in force this!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I find it all so depressing and sad, it is by far the worst aspect of this country for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> I find it all so depressing and sad, it is by far the worst aspect of this country for me.


You are so right, and I feel so powerless. We meet dog owners every day that really care for their pets and is also prepared to protect them. And then you read about this and many other horrible things. 
Why target innocent animals. The perpetrators are all cowards and should be treated the same way. And believe me, I would be first in line to fulfill the task

Anders


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

My neighbour in Larnaca threatened my dogs and I spent the next three months until I moved escorting them every time they went outside. No way to live! I remember being so angry that I told him if anything untoward befell those dogs, he would find the same thing happening to him. I meant it at the time, too; I was so beside myself.

Anders - can I ask - do you run some sort of boarding kennel, or do you know of one? (I may have got this wrong). I have a relative who would like to get a dog but would need it taken care of when she goes away.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> Anders - can I ask - do you run some sort of boarding kennel, or do you know of one? (I may have got this wrong). I have a relative who would like to get a dog but would need it taken care of when she goes away.


Please pm Anders concerning this issue. He cannot answer you here on the forum as it would be against forum advertising rules.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Please pm Anders concerning this issue. He cannot answer you here on the forum as it would be against forum advertising rules.


I have sent pm and said Veronica will spank me

Anders


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

In contrast to all this sad stories I would like to present something comforting. Open the attached picture and read the text please

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

how true is that, Anders.
I shed a tear as I gazed down at my 3 canine companions.

As I head down to Paws dog shelter for my 'shift ', I feel dread as I drive down, facing possible road kill, then the heartbreak at the shelter, worse on the journey home as hunting dogs on the roads wandering aimlessly or lifeless.....


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I have sent pm and said Veronica will spank me
> 
> Anders


You should be so lucky!!!


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

I am so glad I read this thread. I am planning on moving to Cyprus around September/October this year.

We were deciding whether or not to take our dog (a Siberian Husky) and I think after ready this, I feel he would be better off (safer) staying in the UK.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

marthassos said:


> I am so glad I read this thread. I am planning on moving to Cyprus around September/October this year.
> 
> We were deciding whether or not to take our dog (a Siberian Husky) and I think after ready this, I feel he would be better off (safer) staying in the UK.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


I think that is the right decision - a Siberian Husky is not suited to the very warm climate over here I don't think.  It would be unkind to subject the dog to the heat etc. with their thick double coat. I have seen other Husky type dogs over here and they are very uncomfortable in the summer I think (though maybe OK on Troodos in the winter!).

We all look forward to welcoming you to the island when you do arrive.

Regards,

David


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks David - The heat was another factor in leaving my beloved pooch (although I do have the heading on constantly in the house lol).

Thanks for the information,
Martha


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

marthassos said:


> Thanks David - The heat was another factor in leaving my beloved pooch (although I do have the heading on constantly in the house lol).
> 
> Thanks for the information,
> Martha


I think a Huskey that is born here can cope with the heat, don't forget the thick fur is also a good isolation against the heat, but one that is used to UK climate can have a problem I agree

Anders


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Here we go again: 

Desperate for a home... shot puppy thrown in a river to die | Nature | News | Daily Express


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, Cypriots appear to have a strange view of dogs. I know I'm going to invite criticism with what I'm about to say, but over Xmas we were out with our (very) geriatric English Setter, who was off the lead.

As a typical English Setter, he wandered over to a young Cypriot, wagging his tail as usual and what did the Cypriot do? Picked up a rock the size of his fist and was clearly intending to do something with it before I yelled at him, demanding to know what he was playing at.

His answer? "I have the right to defend myself"- he'd have had to use the rock on me if he had done what he clearly intended. The coward just walked away when I got to him


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

virgil said:


> Here we go again:
> 
> Desperate for a home... shot puppy thrown in a river to die | Nature | News | Daily Express



This just proves that it is not only in Cyprus that cruelty to animals is rife when you read that article. It is just as bad in the UK but the difference is that in the UK there is the RSPCA to protect the animals and bring the perpetrators to court.

Martyn for some reason many Cypriots are actually afraid of dogs and a loose dog approaching them scares them. I think this may stem from the time when there were large packs of feral dogs roaming the streets and many people were attacked by them. I had a very scary experience with a pack when I lived in Limassol and was walking home pushing my baby son in his pram. 
Our dog is only a medium size and not the least bit scary looking but we find even with him Cypriots will often walk in large circle to avoid getting too close because they are afraid.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you are quite right Veronica, Cypriots are frightened of dogs and the only way out to them is cruelty. 

I sometimes think that the hunters and others browbeat their dogs into submission to gain control, based on fear...for both the dog and them.

I am viewed as something of an oddity as I walk my 3 dogs, plus a Cypriot-owned dog, without the need of leads and a big stick.

My Cypriot neighbours will only venture so far to visit, standing back until I go to the gate, and my dogs are behind the gate and aren't vicious in any way.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have also seen this inbuilt fear of dogs in adult Cypriots, less so in some younger ones and it's even worse with a black dog which they seem to relate to the devil. I don't know if this is teaching by Hollywood or the Church.

I guess wherever you have packs of feral dogs and the risk of diseases through bites, the fear will be there.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Black dogs are called devil dogs by the Cypriots and are the first dogs to be abandoned and mistreated.


----------

